# Voice Box



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

So every previous winter while smoking i get sick, whole lot of phlegm (all the ex smokers know)
used to smoke menthol and had that great throat feeling

strange this year is the first year only vaping and i had a flu once, vaped peacefully without throat hurting too much and flu wasgone 

now for the past 3 days ive been losing my voice (going to see a doctor but just checking if anyone else had the same problem) no flu symptoms, no throat pain, no phlegm 

everybody is blaming the vape (popcorn lung, water on the lungs bla bla bla and now "killed your voice box" just go back to smoking) 

anyone had a similar problem ?


----------



## RichJB (24/6/17)

Yeah. Mine was from shouting at people who warn me of popcorn lung and water on the lungs. 

There is a possibility that it is vape-related, eg an allergy to something in your juice causing a reaction of inflammation/slight swelling in the throat. But I'd be surprised. It's not something that many vapers get.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (24/6/17)

Faraaz said:


> So every previous winter while smoking i get sick, whole lot of phlegm (all the ex smokers know)
> used to smoke menthol and had that great throat feeling
> 
> strange this year is the first year only vaping and i had a flu once, vaped peacefully without throat hurting too much and flu wasgone
> ...


Nope, but dont start smoking again, that will just make things worse.
Usually post nasal drip causes lung phlegm, its possible that you have a throat infection without the inflamed sinuses.
Doc should be able to tell you more.


----------



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, but dont start smoking again, that will just make things worse.
> Usually post nasal drip causes lung phlegm, its possible that you have a throat infection without the inflamed sinuses.
> Doc should be able to tell you more.



Thanks ill have it checked up 

no way going back to smoking 

just annoying when people read all these myths all over facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/6/17)

Hi @Faraaz
I highly doubt the vaping is making you lose your voice

I also do not recall anyone on here discussing losing their voice from vaping

Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Faraaz
> I highly doubt the vaping is making you lose your voice
> 
> I also do not recall anyone on here discussing losing their voice from vaping
> ...



Actually no im not, because fasting at the moment so actually not getting enough water


----------



## Silver (24/6/17)

Faraaz said:


> Actually no im not, because fasting at the moment so actually not getting enough water



Could be that then

Vaping also does dehydrate one a bit because the ingredients are hygroscopic, ie they absorb water, so the vapour tends to dry ones mouth and nasal cavities out a bit. Therefore vapers should drink a bit more water.

Given you are not drinking much, its probably making the effect a bit worse. Not sure but that would be my feeling. 

Hope you get it sorted. Drink more when you can

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/6/17)

I second that. I have to drink about 3 litres of water a day to keep my throat from drying out, or 12 beers, depending on what day of the week it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

Silver said:


> Could be that then
> 
> Vaping also does dehydrate one a bit because the ingredients are hygroscopic, ie they absorb water, so the vapour tends to dry ones mouth and nasal cavities out a bit. Therefore vapers should drink a bit more water.
> 
> ...



almost done with the fasting, so can drink more now

that makes sense 

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I second that. I have to drink about 3 litres of water a day to keep my throat from drying out, or 12 beers, depending on what day of the week it is


 lol good one , if only you could have beers every day of the week lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (24/6/17)

I would imagine it's the onset of an infection or other ailment. Probably exacerbated by the dehydration associated with both daytime fasting and evening vape catching up. 

Best to see a doctor and get it treated, but for what it's worth, normally by the this time of winter I've had a couple bouts of sinusitis and at least one case of cold. This year... Nothing. Coincidentally it's my first winter in over a decade without smoking. 

Eid Mubarak for Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faraaz (24/6/17)

craigb said:


> I would imagine it's the onset of an infection or other ailment. Probably exacerbated by the dehydration associated with both daytime fasting and evening vape catching up.
> 
> Best to see a doctor and get it treated, but for what it's worth, normally by the this time of winter I've had a couple bouts of sinusitis and at least one case of cold. This year... Nothing. Coincidentally it's my first winter in over a decade without smoking.
> 
> Eid Mubarak for Sunday.



It's so much easier handling the flu without smoking .. been the easiest winter in years 

Thanks a lot , hope they spot the moon tonight otherwise one more day of smoking


----------

